# Zimmerman Cross drilled rotors <



## aaaaa5star (Sep 4, 2003)

I need to get rid of a full set of zimmerman cross drilled rotors. They are brand new and i have not even taken them out of the boxes. They fit the front and rear of my "now sold" 2001 740iL. I will let them go for a fraction of what i paid for them because they are obviously useless to me now.


----------

